# Lavarropas GAFA, cambio de triac de 12A/700V por uno de 12A/400V



## xxunil (May 23, 2017)

Muy buenas tardes gente de foro. Resulta que me llego un lavarropas Gafa modelo 6100, y el mismo tenia el problema de que el motor se quedaba encendido por mas de que el equipo estuviese apagado.

La desarmo y compruebo que uno de los triacs estaba en corto, que era justamente el encargado de controlar el motor principal. Lo saco y me dirijo a comprarlo. Se tarta de un triac BTA12 700; luego voy a la tienda veo que solo tienen BTA12 pero 400.

La pregunta es, se puede hacer el cambio del anterior triac por este con una VDRM mas baja? y si alguien me puede explicar lo de la VDRM (Tensión de pico repetitivo en estado de bloqueo)

También conseguí otro triac de 600V pero de 8A, este podría ser un posible reemplazo?


Muchas gracias

EDIT: el equipo se conecta a 220Vac


----------



## tec_figueroa (May 23, 2017)

Cordial saludo, el equipo se conecta a 110 VCA


----------



## xxunil (May 23, 2017)

Hola @tec_figueroa, se me paso por alto ese dato. El equipo se conecta a 220v


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2017)

Si , en Argentina es 220 V 50 Hz


----------



## tec_figueroa (May 23, 2017)

Que corriente dice en placa que consume, esta disipado?





Otra cosa, el triac original no es compuerta sensible verdad?, creo que no


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2017)

El BTA12 600 es muy común !


----------



## xxunil (May 23, 2017)

No marca la corriente de forma directa, pero si la potencia nominal, que es de unos 430W, por lo que la corriente seria de unos 2A creo yo.
El triac si contaba con disipador y no es de compuerta sensible


----------



## tec_figueroa (May 23, 2017)

Efectivamente lo es, lo más probable es que trabaje con el que conseguiste si no hay diferencias de consumo en la compuerta, lo que podría ocurrir es que su vida útil será menor, otra opción del triac de 8 amo podría ser buena opción si la corriente no sea tan cercana a esos 8 amp?





Si el consumo fuera de 2 amp. Mejor usa el otro el de 8 amp.


----------



## xxunil (May 23, 2017)

muchas gracias por sus respuestas. Voy a usar el de 8A/600V y veremos que sale.


----------



## tec_figueroa (May 23, 2017)

Una cosa importante, tiene aislador entre el disipador y el triac, oh es muy pequeño el disipador por que en ocasiones está aislado y es por que el disipador luego está sujeto a algún lugar del equipo


----------



## xxunil (May 23, 2017)

no, el disipador esta directo al triac


----------

